# Chemical Guys Sealants Advice / Opinions



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello my fellow detailers,

I'm bored away from home working nightshift and I'm in the mood for a wee treat for when I return home. I'm fancying a Chemical Guys sealant. I love CG stuff and I want to go with one of theirs. 

I notice they have:

Extreme Top Coat Sealant +3x Carnauba
Extreme Gloss M Seal 
Factory Sealant
Blacklight Hybrid Radiant Finish
Speed Armour 357
JETSEAL 109


What is everyone's opinions on those above (CG website is quite good for all the blurb). 

Which in everyones opinion would be the best overall for a black metallic car, for the durability, protection and looks.

I ask this as I have always been a wax kinda guy.

Cheers in advance guys & girls.

Slothy.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear too. 

The descriptions confuse me and doesn't really separate once from the other so I have no idea the pros and cons of each one. 

That's the only reason I dont actually own any of these.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> I'd be interested to hear too.
> 
> The descriptions confuse me and doesn't really separate once from the other so I have no idea the pros and cons of each one.
> 
> That's the only reason I dont actually own any of these.


The descriptions are very confusing and filled with many fillers, or at the other end don't give much info away at all.

Furthermore, going by the description except the blacklight and jetseal, they all make them out to be very similar to each other.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

you missed one.

M-seal is awesome though not so durable.


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

Only tried Jetseal 109 so voting for that as its been good on my alloys!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Blitz looks the dogs *ollocks on black..............Not sure on durability though.

I have Blacklight and 109 too, but not had chance to try them yet.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm waiting to give Speed Armour a try, I've had it since the snow came, and it's just been too cold, so it'll be part of the post winter detail


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Blitz looks the dogs *ollocks on black..............Not sure on durability though.
> 
> I have Blacklight and 109 too, but not had chance to try them yet.


Oops I forgot to add the Body Shield Blitz Spray Sealant! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jetseal is easy to use, looks great on red cars. And my experience of black light is that it's more picky and didn't bond well in the cold but in the warm showed signs of excellent beading, sheeting and I hope durability but only time will tell


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jet Seal or Blacklight :thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys n girls. I had Jetseal on my list of potential buys, but I think so far this has cleared up any doubts. I remember a while back IIRC this stuff was all the rage.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chemguys do a pretty poor job of informing their customers about their products.

If your going to have that many selaants, you better ba able to explain how each is different, not just describe each one as giving the best shine, depth etc.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

VZSS250 you are correct. I love Chemical Guys products, and they are actually really good products, they work well and are reasonably priced. However they do also have a lot of products within the same group, ie, sealants. They don't give a clear description and are often very similar to each other in terms of what they are described. Either that or have technobabble attached to them. This makes it really confusing and makes their products look very similar, when in fact, they perform very differently.

All of these are really unnecessary as the products are high quality and don't need this blurb to go along with them.

The scale they use for protection, shine, etc from 1 - 10 is really good, but not shown for all products. 

For as much as I adore them CG really need to start informing their customers more clearly of the products.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I agree that Chemguys products are great, but they need a forum like Meguiars Online with a guru like a Mike Phillips to come in and lay down the law. Mike managed to explain the unqueness of all Meguiars LSPs in a way that made enthousiasts want to buy each and every one.

Note: I just realised there's another sealant missing - Butter Wet Wax


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

I think wet mirror finnish is a sealant too, though I think it probably always would need topping with a wax because it doesn't last long.

I love CG stuff, and David G (and some of the pros/experienced members come to that) does a good job of giving us guidance where he can, but I too think that CG could do with a forum or a good company web site explaining where all their products fit into their world order of detailing. 

I ordered some stuff from carwashnwax yesterday. They have 4 different shampoos, 3 different eco washes, 4 different glazes/pre wax cleansers, 4 quick detailiers, 6 or 7 different sealants and so on. Some, like the eco washes, you can read and figure things out, but stuff like shampoos and quick detailers it's difficult, so you ask on here or do a search. Even then that might not work. I could post up which CG shampoo should I buy and I'd get about 30 different replies saying "try glossworks" or "try maxi suds" etc. Very few would have tried all of them and be able to point out which one is best for me, but they would all be right because CG products are good so I probably could get anyone of them and not be dissapointed.

I'm not having a pop here, CG along with Raceglaze are among my favorite companies and I've spent loads at carwashnwax over the years, CG do lots of really amazing products (which is part of the problem, they're all good so how do we tell them apart), I'd just like things to be a bit clearer from the company that makes them and yes something like what meguiars do would be perfect!

P.s. I voted jetseal because its easy on/off, a lovely glassy smooth finish and I can top it off with a wax. I live on a street with a lot of trees that have some very incontinent birds so it gives my black car some extra protection.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

VZSS250 said:


> Yeah I agree that Chemguys products are great, but they need a forum like Meguiars Online with a guru like a Mike Phillips to come in and lay down the law. Mike managed to explain the unqueness of all Meguiars LSPs in a way that made enthousiasts want to buy each and every one.
> 
> Note: I just realised there's another sealant missing - Butter Wet Wax


Butter Wet Wax is not a selant :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Im quite happy to give an informative description of all our sealants for all those who seem to be confused :thumb:

Give me some time and i will prepare something :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok here is a little info on our sealants

M SEAL - Was the first sealant that was launched by Chemical Guys ,leaves a nice subtle depth of gloss ,can be layered for greater durability and effectively very easy to apply and remove .

FACTORY SEALANT -Very similar to the M SEAL but is very effective on metallic paint ,again as in the M Seal can be layered

EXTREME TOP COAT & 3 X CARNAUBA - An all in one sealant and wax originally developed for those who do not have the time to both seal and wax .Not as effective as doing a seprate sealant and wax but a cheaper alternative .

JET SEAL 109 - Our most effective and most popular paint sealant with the longest durability of all our paint sealant products. 2 coats with 30 mins in between coats gives the best shine and protection ,a wax can even be applied afterwards to increase durability and protection .

BLITZ SPRAY SEALANT - A quick one step spray sealant ,highly effective for a quick top up ,can also be used after wax as a quick detailer to remove finger prints and dust etc

SPEED ARMOUR - A more robust and newly improved version of the EXTREME TOP COAT, for those with limited time , a one step sealant and wax

We also have a another sealant launching very shortly which i will post more info on nearer the time :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CG Wet Mirror Finish my favorite CG product i use it as cleaner/glaze gloss enhancer with some Nano protection . I love CG Products easy to use and adds great finish , I think CG always produce great shampoos , glazes / gloss enhancer , sealants . 
But I'm still in Problem ! can I use CG Black light over WMF ? Can I use Black light before 
Jet Seal 109 ? 

The Problem in Products Category !


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes you can use Blacklight over the Wet Mirror Finish with no problems at all 
I would use Jet Seal 109 then blacklight to be honest 

Blacklight is neither a sealant or a wax but a new type of LSP


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

david g said:


> We also have a another sealant launching very shortly which i will post more info on nearer the time :thumb:


My head started aching :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The new quick spray sealant is one to look out for :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's very good guys! Smells lush, leaves a great finish and so far on a stripped back panel with just that protecting it, it's beading very strong. And priced very well indeed, although I found decanting it into a mist bottle makes it easier to use than the bottle it came in.

Black light is also very good so far, can't comment on durability but it sheets water very quickly and leaves a fantastic finish. 

I've now tried black light over jetseal, wmf (which I've only got a small amount left so need some more david! ), ez creame glaze and glossworkz glaze. I only had issues over the glossworkz which was down to the oils not being worked fully i believe, that and it was very, very cold out so might have caused the issue.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments on here mate and also on Facebook ,i have you to thank for a barrow load of emails about the new spray sealant :wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha no problems david! I wasn't trying to advertise it I was just that impressed with it! Super tight beading, very deep glossy looks on black and smells gorgeous. A little also goes a long way, don't think I'll need to reorder any from you for a while, unless I start drinking it


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Ha ha i have a couple of gallons kept aside for you


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the post David! 

Could you add Wet Mirror Finish to that list? This is a tad confusing on the blurb too.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the breakdown of the sealants David. Much appreciated, exactly what I was looking for. Dunno why I didn't just come to you direct. 

A new sealant also :O I'm going to be spending a fair bit of money in the new year, but in the meantime I think I am going to go with the Jetseal. Nothing but good comments, and I like the idea of also being able to wax over it.

Cheers for the advice, I'll be sending an order in very soon!

Cheers


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Dipesh said:


> Thanks for the post David!
> 
> Could you add Wet Mirror Finish to that list? This is a tad confusing on the blurb too.


I dont actually class the WMF as a sealant ,more of a Glaze in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A Fast Sloth said:


> Thanks for the breakdown of the sealants David. Much appreciated, exactly what I was looking for. Dunno why I didn't just come to you direct.
> 
> A new sealant also :O I'm going to be spending a fair bit of money in the new year, but in the meantime I think I am going to go with the Jetseal. Nothing but good comments, and I like the idea of also being able to wax over it.
> 
> ...


NO problem at all ,gonna work on a few more of these this evening for shampoos etc

Will post up details of the new sealant later on :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the jet seal 109 on the wifes black polo for winter.
I also have wet mirror and can't remember the other for the minute.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info David.

When you mention that you can wax over Jetseal...how long after Jetseal has been buffed off?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

30 mins or so :thumb:


----------

